# Heating pad for smal bowl of fish tank



## hcpi (Dec 20, 2013)

My room temperature is fluctuated from 64-72F daily after I put new thermostat in the house heating system
Wanted to keep my Betta happy at 76-86F range 
Does anybody knows good Heating pad for small bowls?

Thank you


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The trick is to keep the temperature within about 3* of a given temperature. A heating pad will keep your tank maybe 5* above room temperature, if you're lucky. But if your room temperature varies up and down from 64* to 72* then that is too much variation for your fish.

That's why we always recommend the keeper spend the extra few dollars to get an adjustable heater that will keep the temperature closer to optimum 78*.... and a thermometer to keep track.

This is the least expensive, reliable, adjustable heater I know of.
Amazon.com: Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini, 25-Watt: Pet Supplies

Never skimp on heaters. They're too important for health and safety.


----------



## hcpi (Dec 20, 2013)

P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; } Hi Hallyx 
Thank you for your prompt reply!
Since the tank is really small I would like to have the heating pad so I can put the tank on top of it
Next thing I will put some sort of power regulator to adjust the heating temperature measured by thermometer to keep the temperature at 78F all the times. Do you think this will do the trick and make my Betta happy?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know what kind of "power regulator" you mean. But, if you can keep the tank temperature within 2* either side of 78*, then that will work.

One of the main reasons we recommend 2g tanks minimum is that anything smaller is hard to heat reliably and safely.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hcpi (Dec 20, 2013)

I am developing the automatic regulator and heating pad and wanted to get the typical size for the pad so it fit most small tanks for Betta. My guess that it will be 4.77 x 4.77 inches square or round.
What do you think the sizes and shapes of the heating pad will be most practical?
Thanks


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't know anything about heating pads, as I think they are inappropriate for heating Betta bowls.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

If you're sufficiently into DIY and electronics, a programmable temperature probe could automate pretty much any sort of heating unit, be it submersible, pad, or heck, even an electric blanket wrapped around the bowl.

I think most people would find that a good adjustable submersible heater is by far the simplest and most effective option, but anything that produces hear can be made to work with enough know-how.

Under-tank heating mats are usually used for terrariums (reptiles, mostly), and many have dire warnings about using them anywhere near water because they're not very well insulated and could lead to electrical shock. But they could work, if plugged into a programmable thermostat with a temperature probe. Seems like a very inefficient and expensive way of heating a tank compared to the more traditional heaters, however. I can understand why if you a specific look you're trying to maintain, and can't have a normal heater in the tank (and it's accompanying wires), but it's never going to be an optimal solution.


----------



## hcpi (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you HalIyx , kman, for your responses!
I think the major issue with heating pads is that they did not design to use for the small bowls or tanks. I think if we have discussions to define the desired technical specifications of the heating pad with controlled temperature of the surface we can get best product to help us to create best environment for our Bettas. Can you start with the small bowls or tanks dimensions and sizes?


----------

